# Drivethedeal.com!



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Drivethedeal.com appears to the first site that I can fully config my A3 (shame on you Audi UK). It's offered me a discount of Â£800 on the following:

A3 2.0TDI Sport
Met Paint
"Star" Alloys
Leather
Zenons
Storage/Light/Light Sensor packs
Floor/boot mats
BOSE with Concert II

Total OTR Price Â£22,400
Drivethedeal Price Â£21,615

How believeable is this? Has anyone tried these guys? They are suuposedly supplied by an Audi dealer. Seems a little optomistic to me.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

It is a good reduction, but is it realistic to expect an Â£800 discount from a dealer on a brand new model. ???

I've never dealt with them before, but I believe that they are respectable enough. You may be looking at a long delivery though. :-/


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I've just visited the site and must say that I was very impressed. 

The option list is what I expected and as you say Karsci, it certainly shames Audi. :-[ :-[


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Long delivery would not be a problem as I want to register the car on a 53 plate.

I wonder though if the opposite is true, that they are offering a large discount to get orders going. Aud UK have certainly not helped dealers introduce the new A3 to potential customers.

I'm waiting to see what sort of discount tins.co.uk offers, once they get their website sorted. Then I will use both as leverage to get a decent discount at my favoured dealership.

I'm going to visit Motorexpo on Monday to see what the A3 looks like in the flesh! Then I'll see what my dealer can offer me.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I look forward to reading your review.


----------

